# Xikar Executive Lighter - Question



## comet3 (Nov 19, 2007)

Just purchased the Xikar Executive edition lighter after using it for a few months and refilling it several times, it has just about stopped working. When i refill the lighter it lasts for only a few lights now, any suggestions?
I have a few other butane lighters that i dont have this problem with.


----------



## sandsman1 (Nov 20, 2007)

try takin a pen and pushin the filler valve in and empty all the air out and see if it takes a full tank after that if it has alot of left over pressure in it it wont take the refill


----------



## Rahllin (May 25, 2007)

Or, you can bring it to any store that sells that lighter, and they should replace it on the spot. At least this is what I was told by my B&M when I purchased the same exact lighter from them. They told me that Xikar's warranty pretty much allowed you to return it for a replacement if anything was wrong with it at all, and it seems like yours may have a possible gas leak...


----------



## sandsman1 (Nov 20, 2007)

yea if that dont work i was just reading too they have a great warrenty i think it was a rep saying most places will just do an over the counter exchange


----------



## bobarian (Oct 1, 2007)

Once you fix it or get it replaced, you might want to change fuels. I use Vector, but Lava is getting rave review as well. :tu


----------



## Rahllin (May 25, 2007)

bobarian said:


> Once you fix it or get it replaced, you might want to change fuels. I use Vector, but Lava is getting rave review as well. :tu


I use Xikar fuel with my Xikar lighter, and I've never had a problem with it. Lasts quite a while.


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl (Feb 19, 2007)

http://xikar.com/warranty/warranty.asp
:tu


----------



## IceChant (Dec 7, 2007)

Did anyone tried Colibri's fuel ?


----------



## comet3 (Nov 19, 2007)

sandsman1 said:


> try takin a pen and pushin the filler valve in and empty all the air out and see if it takes a full tank after that if it has alot of left over pressure in it it wont take the refill


Thanks, i'll will try that. If it doesnt work i will take it to my local shop they sell Xikar, I've been using the Colibri Premium fuel, I will try the Vector and the Xikar fuel as well. Thanks All!:ss


----------



## Addiction (May 8, 2007)

I use Colibri fuel. It works fine for about 5 cigars give or take.


----------



## gefell (Jun 6, 2007)

Make sure and releasse the air in the lighter before you fill it everytime, if it still wont work take it to the store you bought it or contact Xikar, the warranty is great and they will replace it quickly !


----------

